# Jobsworth cyclist gets a slap



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes the Audi is wrong to park in the cycle box, but the cretin makes a point of moving a few feet back to assert his importance, etc etc.

I lol'd.


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

deserved exactly what he got, seems to me the cyclist was the aggressor he chased after the Audi and hurled abuse at him.


----------



## BruceT (Jul 26, 2013)

Agree the driver was in the wrong to behave like that in the box, but if you're going to confront someone, be prepared.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

He had some impressive speed considering his attire lol.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

LOL he peddled off like "fck this im going home" :lol:


----------



## Tonk007 (Jan 1, 2012)

Shame on the ****, really cant stand some cyclists, the ones who are completely oblivious to thier surrounding then blame motorists


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cyclists in London are a law unto themselves, I walk from Waterloo to St Pauls and back most days and see them jumping red lights and zebra crossings, riding on pavements, riding 3 abreast across the whole road, undertaking lorries on the inside around corners, no lights at night, the list goes on.

The fatality rate is high for cyclists in London but I'm astounded it's not higher if I'm honest and I've nearly come to blows with them several times as a pedestrian.

A lot of them are self righteous little pricks like that one that got a slap too, who does he think he is aggressively riding like that and confronting someone calling them a pr**k?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd say they're both pricks and in the right circumstances would enjoy handing some out to both of them lol


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

he deserved that see him trying to open the car door shouting "Fkin pr!ck" lol


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Cyclists in London are a law unto themselves,


tbh I think anyone in the road in London is the same... car, bike, taxi, bus... all as bad as each other at times


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Both at bad as each other.


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

Definetely seems like the "Audi man" is the new "BMW man". Clearly in the wrong but as said above, if your going to have a go, you best be prepared to stand your ground.

Unfortunately on a bike your not in the best of positions to fight, what with trying to balance a bike between your legs (worse if you have clip on shoes as well!)


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Haha awesome, a prime example of 'dont talk the talk if you can't walk the walk' if there ever were one. Reps to audi driver :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahaha. Love this. On byepasses on my journey home from work there's three guys that ride at the side of each other and bloke the while road. AND on the paths there's a cycle lane. Can't wait to pass the cvnts when in back to work and Mtrens in preworkout lol. They hate me already for givin them abuse but it's out of order completely they back traffic up for miles as so many roundabouts you cannot safely overtake.


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Cyclist fully deserved that, if he'd caught up (which was an act of aggression anyway) and been calm he wouldn't have got a slap, call someone in London a ****ing pr**k and expect a wallop!

Cyclict near there (Faringdon) ran into my nan the other day, she's in her 70s - **** didn't even stop! Bastards deserve a good kicking.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

If that was me I would fake being knocked out and run a gash all the way down his motor put my full weight on his wing mirror to boot


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Sod that, the audi driver just got out and assaulted him. Cyclist was guilty of all mouth and no trousers though 

I've had so many near misses on my bike, it does gradually turn you into a wan5er.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm a cyclist(18-20miles a day) and TBH other cyclists just get on my t1ts.

They're so aggressive and whiney about stuff its amazing..... Don't really understand why anyone thinks can mouth off and not expect

comeback .

And WTF is another cyclists bothering to record everything everywhere he goes, haven't they got real lives.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

paullen said:


> Sod that, the audi driver just got out and assaulted him. Cyclist was guilty of all mouth and no trousers though
> 
> I've had so many near misses on my bike, it does gradually turn you into a wan5er.


Yeah but tbh its all part of the fun of being a cyclist playing chicken with people in 1.5 ton metal boxes so you have to expect that you

aren't exactly equally matched.

I also drive a Porsche so tbh Im pretty much doomed to wan5doom


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Smitch said:


> A lot of them are self righteous little pricks like that one that got a slap too, who does he think he is aggressively riding like that and confronting someone calling them a pr**k?


I drive a van through central london every week and cant explain how much cyclist **** me off! they really are self righteous and think they are better than everyone else on the road. I generally think most Londoners have an attitude problem a think they are above everyone but a cyclist in london even more so! I can think of about 5-6 times the last few years iv got out the van to confront someone. Never got into a fight I usually just get out and take my hoodie off calmly and they usually scarper off or shout abuse from a safe distance lol


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Dudeofdoom said:


> I'm a cyclist(18-20miles a day) and TBH other cyclists just get on my t1ts.
> 
> They're so aggressive and whiney about stuff its amazing..... Don't really understand why anyone thinks can mouth off and not expect
> 
> ...


It's because a lot of them think they're doing the world a favour. Buy a car, do some global warming (if you believe that ****) and make it summer again.


----------



## banjodeano (Jan 9, 2011)

he should have put the boot into his car....that'd fcuk him...


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

I agree as others have said, both as bad as each other

The Audi shouldn't have moved into the cycle box

BUT, the cyclist shouldn't have made such as big deal about it. It wasn't affecting him in any way so what's his problem

Most people on the road, feel general dislike towards cyclists anyway, not going to list them again because they have been mentioned enough in this thread already haha!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

The cyclist was looking for trouble by pursuing the Audi, he got it!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

2004mark said:


> tbh I think anyone in the road in London is the same... car, bike, taxi, bus... all as bad as each other at times


If everyone acted like cyclists do it would be mayhem on the roads, spend a day in London in rush hour and you'll see what I mean.

And if I was a cyclist I wouldn't take the risks that they do, at least in a car you've got protection, on a bike you have nothing.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sharp161 said:


> I drive a van through central london every week and cant explain how much cyclist **** me off! they really are self righteous and think they are better than everyone else on the road. I generally think most Londoners have an attitude problem a think they are above everyone but a cyclist in london even more so! I can think of about 5-6 times the last few years iv got out the van to confront someone. Never got into a fight I usually just get out and take my hoodie off calmly and they usually scarper off or shout abuse from a safe distance lol


You have to experience it on a daily basis to understand it.

Londoners on a whole have a completely different mentality to the rest of the Uk, much like New Yorkers do to the rest of America, and when I talk about London cyclists I'm not tarring all cyclists in the Uk with the same brush.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Cyclist fully deserved it.

He was looking for a reaction from the start, the way he backed right up to the car and put himself in harms way. Then by chasing it down, banging on the window and calling him a ****ing pr**k, well he deserved the smack in the gob.

Typical bully behaviour, brave as anything til someone stands up to him, then running away with tail between his legs.

Bet he does same thing when its a young girl on her own, well he might not do now haha


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Cvnt Deserved it.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

audi went round them all fine, just a moody cyclist.. id have got out my car if that asshole kept shouting at my car giving it the big one.. dont think id have punched him for it but id have shouted back haha


----------



## AleisterCrowley (Jul 28, 2013)

Got what he deserved.


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't think the cyclist box should be so big.. Many times in London I've been held behind slow cyclists coming off lights.

The box should just be on the left imo.


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

ha ha folded up like a cardboard box,then his ar*se fell clean out!! gobsh*te.

make's my blood boil just watching it.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Dudeofdoom said:


> Yeah but tbh its all part of the fun of being a cyclist playing chicken with people in 1.5 ton metal boxes so you have to expect that you
> 
> aren't exactly equally matched.
> 
> I also drive a Porsche so tbh Im pretty much doomed to wan5doom


Lol I cycle quite a bit, I've been hit with a motor home wing mirror, knocked off twice (in 20 years). I also drive a subaru too fast most of the time


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Its literally only the law stopping me running some of these idiots over!! Not kill them, just hit them with my big metal box.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Class cycle guy will think twice next time, fully deserved


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

B.I.G said:


> I don't think the cyclist box should be so big.. Many times in London I've been held behind slow cyclists coming off lights.
> 
> The box should just be on the left imo.


Totally agree. Or the right part for motorbikes.



dibenny said:


> ha ha folded up like a cardboard box,then his ar*se fell clean out!! gobsh*te.
> 
> make's my blood boil just watching it.


People seem to think because someone is in a car that they can't do anything to them. It goes both ways, get arseholes in cars who think they are untouchable.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Cyclists shouldn't be allowed on the road unless they make a contribution for thegground they're riding on + insurance


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

Bet he will think twice now before opening his mouth.


----------



## no-way (Oct 14, 2012)

Haha... He wasn't expecting that was he. Like most of the that's that get road rage thinking their safe in their cars. You'll always come across someone that won't take your ****.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I would have got my bike and wrapped it round his head, before smashing it through his window screen... that's while I was on tren of course :whistling: But no he got what he deserved! If if someone screamed at me though my window I would have probably just waited and ran him over.

I seen something similar between an taxi driver and cyclist in preston, the guy gout out his car and the cyclist spat in his face and rode off... the taxi burned the red light in chase of him... I would to have loved to have seen what happened after.


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

dusher said:


> Totally agree. Or the right part for motorbikes.
> 
> People seem to think because someone is in a car that they can't do anything to them. It goes both ways, get arseholes in cars who think they are untouchable.


totally agree, but i would never shout at some one on a bike for hogging the road, even though the majority of lance Armstrong wanna be's do.

The bloke on the bike made a complete fool of his self ,if you'r gonna shout your mouth off at least back it up lol.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

only watched the first half of the video, the car was a bit of a tosser to start with, and should leanr to be mebise a few second more patient, from ppl saying the bike caught up the car been agressive clearly had no point.

but to the cyclist, if its obvious the guy is a tit in a big audi then let them be and stay behind so they hit someone else and not you when they cant wait to get past to get to more traffic in london anyways.

im a cyclist and personally, i dont like either of them


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

B.I.G said:


> I don't think the cyclist box should be so big.. Many times in London I've been held behind slow cyclists coming off lights.
> 
> The box should just be on the left imo.


You'll never become a town planner with that sort of common sense :lol:

I think roads are set out to cause anger and aggression, everything seems to hinder drivers rather than keep traffic flowing. Although I did meet the main town planner for Dudley council a few years back, five minutes of him talking at me was enough to make me understand why our transport network is an embarrassment :cursing:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Your all deluded!!!! The Audi was in the wrong what's wrong with your eyes...he pulled up in a cyclist box because he was an impatient pr**k..the rest of the sequence is irrelevant because if he hadn't none of it would have occurred.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

jake87 said:


> Cyclists shouldn't be allowed on the road unless they make a contribution for thegground they're riding on + insurance


i pay full road tax (not for the roads, for my emission) on the car i choose nto to drive. aswell as full tax on the jobs i work and flat i own. insurance on the car. and public liability insureance on the bike for any damage to people, property or my self that are caused while riding on the road.

should i not be allowed on the road seen s i pay exactly what i car driver does? should haullage companies not be allowed on the roads for as long since they pay reduced rates and damage the roads more with large trucks and wagons?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Josh Heslop said:


> i pay full road tax (not for the roads, for my emission) on the car i choose nto to drive. aswell as full tax on the jobs i work and flat i own. insurance on the car. and public liability insureance on the bike for any damage to people, property or my self that are caused while riding on the road.
> 
> should i not be allowed on the road seen s i pay exactly what i car driver does? should haullage companies not be allowed on the roads for as long since they pay reduced rates and damage the roads more with large trucks and wagons?


Tbf though, if you have a car and a motorbike, you still need to pay road tax/insurance and mot on both.

Haulage companies employee people who pay taxes from their employment and living, so it swings in roundabouts. They always get their money haha


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

dibenny said:


> totally agree, but i would never shout at some one on a bike for hogging the road, even though the majority of lance Armstrong wanna be's do.
> 
> The bloke on the bike made a complete fool of his self ,if you'r gonna shout your mouth off at least back it up lol.


They don't like Lance anymore cos of his AAS use


----------



## dibenny (Dec 11, 2013)

Dudeofdoom said:


> They don't like Lance anymore cos of his AAS use


Lance Armstrong want's to calm his self down the lunatic!!!


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Plenty of tax free cars on the road and they dont get any grief...


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Your all deluded!!!! The Audi was in the wrong what's wrong with your eyes...he pulled up in a cyclist box because he was an impatient pr**k..the rest of the sequence is irrelevant because if he hadn't none of it would have occurred.


Yeah but...

the whole box thing of putting the slowest traffic in front of everything else as priority is a bit pants and its not the cyclists right

to police the box.

I hate the boxes and tend to keep to left if in them to let the cars by - rolling up and plonking yourself in front of the other traffic

just seems a tad bad manners.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Conscript said:


> Tbf though, if you have a car and a motorbike, you still need to pay road tax/insurance and mot on both.
> 
> Haulage companies employee people who pay taxes from their employment and living, so it swings in roundabouts. They always get their money haha


its a cycle, not a motor bike, this si sort of the point fo the thread isnt it?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Josh Heslop said:


> its a cycle, not a motor bike, this si sort of the point fo the thread isnt it?


And paying road tax and reduced taxed rates for logistic businesses was?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Conscript said:


> And paying road tax and reduced taxed rates for logistic businesses was?


saying that they pay reduced tax. as the arguemnt put forward was bikes shouldnt be on the road for not paying towards the roads, but when a company pays reduced rates, surely by the logic applied to a bike they should have limited use of the roads


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

Dudeofdoom said:


> Yeah but...
> 
> the whole box thing of putting the slowest traffic in front of everything else as priority is a bit pants and its not the cyclists right
> 
> ...


The general idea is to stop idiots pulling away too quickly and hitting cyclists, even when they're on the left.

I'm on both sides of the coin. For the last couple of years I have spent at least 5 days a week on the road, in London, driving various types of vehicles for up to 18 hours a day for work. There are asshole cyclists and drivers.

What I really cannot stand to hear is this bull**** about how cyclists don't pay "road tax". If that is your only defence for condeming cyclists then you're leaving yourself looking like an uneducated, frothing at the mouth, imbecile. Do the smallest amount of research into the subject and you will see that road upkeep is mainly paid for by the *council tax* of those living in the area where the roads are located. "Road Tax" is non existent and covers funding for renewable energy and clean-up projects by the government; this is the reason why low emission vehicles are often exempt from*road excise duty*, often mistakenly called Road Tax.

My thoughts are this, the guy driving the car was a ****. He was being impatient and a selfish asshole. He was caught up by a guy push bike wearing leather ****ing work shoes who can't take a punch. If he had waited less than 10 seconds he would have been able to pass and would have still been stuck at the lights.

The cyclist is a ****, he obviously has an attitude problem that was in need of adjustment. If it had been me I would have said something but not bothered to confront the vehicle at the next lights. I think the driver would have (or should have) felt like a **** for acting like a child and racing 100 meters to sit at traffic lights again.

I'm extremely tired of this debate, and the tarring of a whole range of road users, of which none is more entitled to the road more than any other.

Lets just admit that there are assholes using every mode of transport and be done with it.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

We're all loving the Audi driver because he's alpha. On a cyclist forum they'd be hurling abuse at him, ahhh divisions of society lol


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Josh Heslop said:


> saying that they pay reduced tax. as the arguemnt put forward was bikes shouldnt be on the road for not paying towards the roads, but when a company pays reduced rates, surely by the logic applied to a bike they should have limited use of the roads


Getting political now lol I agree there is no one size fits all doctrine when it comes to tax legislation, and even how it's divvied out. The amount of money we pay in taxes, (general and specific) road works should be proportionality re-invested and turned over much sooner, with better access to all users, instead of the cramped and run down roads we have to share. In Denmark they have a fantastic road system, very cyclist friendly, I'd be more inclined to cycle myself if it were safer to do so.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Your all deluded!!!! The Audi was in the wrong what's wrong with your eyes...he pulled up in a cyclist box because he was an impatient pr**k..the rest of the sequence is irrelevant because if he hadn't none of it would have occurred.


True, but what gives the guy on the bike the right to pursue the guy and call him a fvcking pr**k and be aggressive towards him? Just report him for it if it bothers you that much then don't try and take the law into your own hands is what I say. 

It's a knock for knock situation really.

And nice new avi by the way, defo GILF.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

What are you on about. Im saying all cyclists should pay an insurance premium to use public roads and you are saying you do, so whats the issue? I would not be best pleased if a bike went into the side of my motor and got carted off in an ambulance while I was left with a 800 repair bill.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lol. Liked the video. You've got to back it up if you're going to act the big man. The Audi fella backed it up although obviously a tw4t as well.

I am not a "cyclist" as such is Lycra etc but I ride my push bike 4 miles a day to pick up and drop off my work car. Its quite scary I think. I do get intimidated by loud cars roaring up behind me but sort of hold my breath and hope for the best. If it is quiet I.e. 5 am I ride on the pavement where possible. Obviously not at speed.

Most road cyclists I see about are all the gear no idea just snobs in tight trousers who can afford a nice bike. Mines just an Argos special £250 no problems so far. Plus its got reflectors and a bell so chuffed with that.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Fair point on the road tax thing though. Bikes should have an mot and insurance to use the roadthoughs


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

jake87 said:


> What are you on about. Im saying all cyclists should pay an insurance premium to use public roads and you are saying you do, so whats the issue? I would not be best pleased if a bike went into the side of my motor and got carted off in an ambulance while I was left with a 800 repair bill.


then sue them, i ahve 0 sympathy for any cyclist that fails to be safe and they should be held accountable for everything, im not bias in anyways, i think a c&ck is a c&ck no matter what they use to get around and should be treat equally

but when you think about ti, the dmg the average 5kg bike does to the road is about 0 so the paying towards it seems a bit out of the point. if the cycle lanes were of any good standard i would even agree there, but the lanes around my town are used as a high speed undertaking lane for ppl who want past the guy turning right and the damage my bike suffers as a result of trying to use them is actually quite high.


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

jake87 said:


> Fair point on the road tax thing though. Bikes should have an mot and insurance to use the roadthoughs


Really though an MOT. How many accidents or collisions are truly caused by bike failures though? Surely the failures are by the riders I would expect most of the time.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

I don't know, 95% percent of bike accidents could be left unrecorded for all we know. Half of them may have been caused by a wobbly wheel or knackered v brakes


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

I get a lot of abuse from motorists when I am out on my bike. I think it is because I ride like a complete ****. lol.

Seriously though, I make sure I am well visible and only go for gaps that are there. I get into a bit of banter with motorists but would not stick my face in someone's window and start gobbing off like that pr**k did.

I pay plenty of tax and an MOT on a bike is just being silly. Next it will be having pedestrians shoes checked out before they can cross the road. I do agree though that cyclists should be insured for their own sake and the sake of others. Since first reading this thread I have got a quick quote and will take out cover this weekend, it's less than £50 fully comp with £1m liability, death insurance(£1000) and roadside recovery.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Dave 0511 said:


> Really though an MOT. How many accidents or collisions are truly caused by bike failures though? Surely the failures are by the riders I would expect most of the time.


You say that. I saw a guy absolutely fly into the middle of the road when he went to pedal his BMX and the chain snapped. Straight over the bars.

Laughed like a drain.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

jake87 said:


> I don't know, 95% percent of bike accidents could be left unrecorded for all we know. Half of them may have been caused by a wobbly wheel or knackered v brakes


The main problem is that there's no way to identify a cyclist as there's no reg plate.

If one hits you in traffic and the sods off you're fvcked as you can't pursue them.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 20, 2004)

A few people have mentioned on here that Cyclists shouldn't be on the road as they don't pay road tax. The truth is nobody pays for the roads via Car tax and haven't done for decades. Car tax is simply that a tax on your car. 'Road' Tax is paid via your council tax so assuming the cyclist pays council tax he has as much right on the road as any other user...even if he is a tw!t. :laugh:

My simple response to the video is the Audi driver is an arrogant cock and the cyclist is a loud mouthed pussy. :lol:


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> You say that. I saw a guy absolutely fly into the middle of the road when he went to pedal his BMX and the chain snapped. Straight over the bars.
> 
> Laughed like a drain.


aww he might have been a fellow BB'er - I used to snap the chain on my single speed all the time going up hills and absolutely mashing it into destruction,

bike stuffs a tad fragile


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> You say that. I saw a guy absolutely fly into the middle of the road when he went to pedal his BMX and the chain snapped. Straight over the bars.
> 
> Laughed like a drain.


its a bmx riding on the road, even with my massive point towards bikes been a good thing, they are a menace tot he roads and really have no place on them imo.

some kid wearing jeans so tight they could give you a slow castration by any chance?


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Once the slap was delivered on the cyclist he went very sheepish. Seems as though he was looking for trouble from the word go and was quite easily dismissed by the passenger in the end. He got some bloody good speed chasing after the car though lol


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

They were both stupid, the audi guy for put his car on cyclist space and the cyclist for chasing him.

In my opinion they both deserve a slap, unfortunately just one of them got it.

Also I cycle sometimes (boris bikes so I am not a regular) but when I ride I respect traffic lights pedestrians etc basically all roads rules, but most of cyclist don't care they do what they want aware of the fact they are unlikely to get identified in case of infractions.

A lot of car people should be banned from the roads as they drive like mad c*nts by the way.

In conclusion all people who don't know how to drive/ride without being a danger for themself and for the others they should be first slapped and then banned from the streets


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Smitch is right, unless you have lived and worked in London for a while, you won't believe what City cyclists get up to. Absolute idiots, law unto themselves and believe they have a god-given right to act as they please on the roads but as soon as you make a wrong move, they are banging on the roof of your car and bonnet shouting at you.

I would have sparked the coont out too.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Well deserved.

Audi driver didn't do much wrong TBF.

Cyclist was looking for trouble and he found it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dudeofdoom said:


> Yeah but...
> 
> the whole box thing of putting the slowest traffic in front of everything else as priority is a bit pants and its not the cyclists right
> 
> ...


NO BUTS!!! Lol

The cyclists were actually to left of the box UNTIL the guy pulled right I to the box that's when the other cyclist had a go and rightly so...if u were in the gym and someone encroached on ur machine in ur space u would ALL do the same...well u would hate the boxes because ur a dudeofdoom lol. Lighten up buddy :lol:

Ps ur still deluded :ban:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Smitch said:


> True, but what gives the guy on the bike the right to pursue the guy and call him a fvcking pr**k and be aggressive towards him? Just report him for it if it bothers you that much then don't try and take the law into your own hands is what I say.
> 
> It's a knock for knock situation really.
> 
> And nice new avi by the way, defo GILF.


Well let's be honest he was a pr**k so u can't blame him for telling the guy in the car the truth can ya..lol

Your right he should have reported it ...but as I said above I bet u would kick off in a gym if this situation happened where someone encroached on the space u were using or the equipment..it's. Reaction to someone being a complete ass.

Ps thanks. This GILF work is hard :thumbup1:

And ur pants are tight In that avi grrrrrrrrrrrr. :tongue:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Why do cyclists need a parking box the size of 2 cars?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

andysutils said:


> Why do cyclists need a parking box the size of 2 cars?


Its for visibility, in case ppl pull off fast and miss the bike hidden behind the car. 100 m the bikes will be back in line and traffic flow will go on


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Josh Heslop said:


> Its for visibility, in case ppl pull off fast and miss the bike hidden behind the car. 100 m the bikes will be back in line and traffic flow will go on


They obviously dont have them up north. That is the first time ive ever even seen one.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

andysutils said:


> They obviously dont have them up north. That is the first time ive ever even seen one.


You right im from rhe north east. Tyneside area. We have about 4 in total and ppl dont indicate so it voids them


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

andysutils said:


> Why do cyclists need a parking box the size of 2 cars?


Cos there's about twice as many bikes as cars, you'll normally have about half a dozen bikes in one of those boxes minimum at a red light in rush hour, the other half a dozen would have just jumped the red light.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Cos there's about twice as many bikes as cars, you'll normally have about half a dozen bikes in one of those boxes minimum at a red light in rush hour, the other half a dozen would have just jumped the red light.


Now thats not nice, ppl who red jump arent cyclist, theres dicks who found a bike. Cyclist are the good ones


----------



## gray_squirrel (Aug 5, 2013)

dbaird said:


> I would have got my bike and wrapped it round his head, before smashing it through his window screen... that's while I was on tren of course :whistling: But no he got what he deserved! If if someone screamed at me though my window I would have probably just waited and ran him over.
> 
> I seen something similar between an taxi driver and cyclist in preston, the guy gout out his car and the cyclist spat in his face and rode off... *the taxi burned the red light in chase of him*... I would to have loved to have seen what happened after.


Don't know why but that made me literally lol.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

If I'd have chased that guy, I'd have been sparked out too. I'd be too busy trying to breath!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm sorry but if some tw4t is shouting fcking pr**k looking like he's trying to open my door ... Then if have to get out, what happens if the bloke opened it and punched you and your belted in.

He deserved it as he shot of chasing him, it's like it bugged him soooo much he had to give chase, silly man.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Think he screamed he nearly ran over his foot.


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

What does the passenger say? " i'll lay you out thats whatll fvcking happen" has an odd accent, that guy is ready to go lol


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

2004mark said:


> I'd say they're both pricks and in the right circumstances would enjoy handing some out to both of them lol


This - I'm a cyclist myself - although purely for leisure / exercise, as opposed to commuting.

Some cyclists don't help themselves and are somewhat self-righteous, and the same with drivers. And for completeness, some pedestrians are utter tools, too. Let's be inclusive and not leave anybody out...

Not sure why the cyclist decided to be so aggressive when the Audi driver had stopped again - whether the Audi driver had been a bit close when he set off in the first instance when one of them had had a word with him, I'm not sure.

Have to say the Audi driver was a dick for moving into and to the right in the first cyclist box, but all the same, if that's all he did (as opposed to set off too close and too fast, or did a punishment pass or something) then it's hardly behaviour that's worth storming up to him and banging on his window - I didn't really understand that bit. I could understand some cyclists mentioning he'd moved into the cyclist's box in the first instance - not sure I'd bother myself, but I can understand why some would - but don't understand why the cyclist then chased after him and was so aggressive - leads me to beleive there was something that happened - close pass or something - that the camera didn't pick up that well.


----------



## BOWSER (Jan 14, 2014)

Both ****ers to be fair...


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

BoxerJay said:


> We're all loving the Audi driver because he's alpha. On a cyclist forum they'd be hurling abuse at him, ahhh divisions of society lol


You'd probably be surprised - at least on some cycling forums, many of them are drivers too - and don't always side with cyclists, when clips like this are shown.

Personally I think they were both dicks.

These boxes, though, are there to help with safety and life and limb, as opposed to a bit of ego, some paint and tinwork. That's the problem with a lot of the talk on-road - it's all largely "might is right" - which is complete and utter self-serving bollocks.

For all the retarded drivers that rant against cyclists, consider your other options - those cyclists all being in individual cars in front of you. Still prefer that option?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I think that people should have more patience and wait behind the cyclists until safe to pass properly.

At best the car driver may have saved 2mins? on his journey which when you look at it in the grand scheme of things, it's rather pathetic.

I walk,jog,cycle,ride motorbikes,drive a car and drive vans and something I have learnt is to be patient and allow plenty of time. There are too many deaths caused by sheer stupidity which in turns ruins too many lives. Forget the blame.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you think he will be as cocky in the future ?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Dave 0511 said:


> Really though an MOT. How many accidents or collisions are truly caused by bike failures though? Surely the failures are by the riders I would expect most of the time.


Cyclist ride in to me cause I pulled up at a corner to turn left . Just see thus cyclist slam in to my passenger door and slump down. Got out to laugh at him.

First he shouted at me for driving into him when I was stationery and and he was on the path with no lights out.

Then he started kicking off saying I was gonna get sued had a look and his bike had the brakes at the front not attached.

Only had a crappy fiesta so found it really funny but if I was in my new car is be fuming.

There should be fixed penalties for no brakes / lights and should be enforced


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Josh Heslop said:


> Its for visibility, in case ppl pull off fast and miss the bike hidden behind the car. 100 m the bikes will be back in line and traffic flow will go on


In theory


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Milky said:


> Do you think he will be as cocky in the future ?


I'd say the guy was probably in his 20's and therefore was part of the new fangled, have a cuddle breed who never had a slap whilst growing up.

If he doesn't be cocky in future, it further reinforces my belief that a good slap is good.


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

You can be fined for no lights, but it's not really enforced. Actually round here i barely ever see a cop car. That's half the problem, neither driver or cyclist get in trouble for being dicks.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

gycraig said:


> Cyclist ride in to me cause I pulled up at a corner to turn left . Just see thus cyclist slam in to my passenger door and slump down. Got out to laugh at him.
> 
> First he shouted at me for driving into him when I was stationery and and he was on the path with no lights out.
> 
> ...


there are ficed charges for bikes, and if you have a licence you can get points on it quite often if its proven someone wat 100% at fault on a bike. and good, so it should be, a bike is a road vehicle after all, prove you cant ride and be stopped.

now this is a funy one, if you over took the cyclist to turn left infront quickly or indicated your intentions while you were driving next to him you are at fault, or if you cross over a cycle lane to do so it would be the car. if it was in a flow of traffic then he is fully at fault, or if he had no light there would be no law applied but you could win damaged from him on the car. i have been over taken fast just to have the car slam on its brakes and turn left, and i ride at 25-25 mph on flat ground, so you can imagine i shat myself at that, but this guy sounds like a tti, even i would have laughed.

about the boxes at lights too, they do work but i think ppl assume bikes are going to pull away slow, when i find my bike pulls away faster than a car considering it takes 2-3 seconds to hit 20 mph, taxi a month or tow ago pulled up on the wrong side of the road next to me at lights, and i asked why, "cos your only on that", he had to swerve to avoid oncoming traffic as he was forced to stay behind me following a police car at the speed limit, the anger he must of felt pleased me 

always gonna be arguemnts, and they will alwys start because pople dont have the sense to think, oh this wont effect my average speed at all to be polite to the person on the bike, or the person in the car.

edit, i see you might have ment the bike just rode off the pavement and into you expecting to have right of way? i got a bit confused, is that right?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd say the guy was probably in his 20's and therefore was part of the new fangled, have a cuddle breed who never had a slap whilst growing up.
> 
> If he doesn't be cocky in future, it further reinforces my belief that a good slap is good.


hey, im early 20's and if some one started with me by shouting or slapping me they get a good sumint back. but i like the term, cuddle breed, gonna start using ti to describe ppl i know who dont know the meaning fo the word no 

edit: after reading you last comment about been having the ability to wait and actually realise you dont really save time i have a small amount of faith restored in ppl driving on here!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Josh Heslop said:


> hey, im early 20's and if some one started with me by shouting or slapping me they get a good sumint back. but i like the term, cuddle breed, gonna start using ti to describe ppl i know who dont know the meaning fo the word no
> 
> edit: after reading you last comment about been having the ability to wait and actually realise you dont really save time i have a small amount of faith restored in ppl driving on here!


I was trying to be nice with my words when describing them.

I actually think that the majority of people rushing about are incompetent of doing the tasks they have to do hence trying to make up time by driving as they do.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Why do cyclists have a box to themselves right at the front at traffic lights?

The lights near where I live have these boxes for cyclists. No cyclists though.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Why do cyclists have a box to themselves right at the front at traffic lights?
> 
> The lights near where I live have these boxes for cyclists. No cyclists though.


said this befire, its so i bike can go tot he front of the line of traffic and wait att he lights, so the oncoming or crossing cars dont think it ends at the last car when they didnt see the bike there and sudden speed off after having waited about 20 seconds over the top of said bike

ppl are put of cycling in alot fo areas becaus epople dont understand how a bike works and they just see it as a thing to speed past and get infront, its the same here, i have asked a few ppl who only ride on the pavement, and i get the same answer, i refuse to go on the road with the cars cos they dont see me or think about me at all. its a shame relly since bikes are quite fun and fast


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I was trying to be nice with my words when describing them.
> 
> I actually think that the majority of people rushing about are incompetent of doing the tasks they have to do hence trying to make up time by driving as they do.


no need ot be too nice though, that just reenforces what they already think the world is like, blunt honesty is the way forward

not sure about incompetent at everything, but at time keeping yes, if a drive takes 10 min, plan 15. not the 10 min exactly you have had planned making you rush about


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Josh Heslop said:


> said this befire, its so i bike can go tot he front of the line of traffic and wait att he lights, so the oncoming or crossing cars dont think it ends at the last car when they didnt see the bike there and sudden speed off after having waited about 20 seconds over the top of said bike
> 
> ppl are put of cycling in alot fo areas becaus epople dont understand how a bike works and they just see it as a thing to speed past and get infront, its the same here, i have asked a few ppl who only ride on the pavement, and i get the same answer, i refuse to go on the road with the cars cos they dont see me or think about me at all. its a shame relly since bikes are quite fun and fast


So some cyclists deliberately break the law by riding on the pavement so as to avoid motorists because they are afraid of being hit? So if they hit a pedestrian who gets in their way then what?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Josh Heslop said:


> no need ot be too nice though, that just reenforces what they already think the world is like, blunt honesty is the way forward
> 
> not sure about incompetent at everything, but at time keeping yes, if a drive takes 10 min, plan 15. not the 10 min exactly you have had planned making you rush about


It's amazing how many people I see rushing from one job to the next. The reality is that they'd be lucky to save themselves 10mins on said journey whereas it can surely be more easier to shave 10mins off a job by being more competent or working more efficiently.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

SILV3RBACK said:


> So some cyclists deliberately break the law by riding on the pavement so as to avoid motorists because they are afraid of being hit? So if they hit a pedestrian who gets in their way then what?


I'd guess they would get prosecuted in accordance to the law if caught and the police/CPS deem it to be in the public interest.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'd guess they would get prosecuted in accordance to the law if caught and the police/CPS deem it to be in the public interest.


Yh, 'if caught' lol


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> So some cyclists deliberately break the law by riding on the pavement so as to avoid motorists because they are afraid of being hit? So if they hit a pedestrian who gets in their way then what?


i dont think i like this reply, mainly cos im not sure if you see the side that they might do it cos cars see bikes as little more than bugs, not many cars do, but they do and bike vs car = dead rider. you missed out what i said, bikes dont feel safe ebcause drivers can tfollow the law or respect bikes so they revert to breaking the law, seems quite extreme whne you think about it doesnt it?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

SILV3RBACK said:


> Yh, 'if caught' lol


to add to this one, i was knocked off by some one over taking me when i was doing 25 50m away froma tight junction, instead fo stopping he drove sideways into me. now i have criminal damage because of the force onto my bike damaged his car. he got of with damaging my bike ebcae his car was worht more, seem fair to me?


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

Motor vehicle busts the stop line at a cycle box = £100 & 3 points

Cyclist busts the red lights = £30

Cyclist busts the chops of the wrong driver and gets one in the grill = a rebalancing of the scales


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dai the drive said:


> Motor vehicle busts the stop line at a cycle box = £100 & 3 points
> 
> Cyclist busts the red lights = £30
> 
> Cyclist busts the chops of the wrong driver and gets one in the grill = a rebalancing of the scales


+ points if you have a licence and run a red on a bike, or atleast the same chance of getting them


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't mind cyclists who obey the rules of the road. The ones who don't I have no sympathy for!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Josh Heslop said:


> + points if you have a licence and run a red on a bike, or atleast the same chance of getting them


Everyone either has a licence or the potential of a licence.

When my brother turned 16, he applied for a provisional licence which came but was already printed up with points he'd accrued as a juvenile for riding motorbikes and driving cars etc. He was actually banned for a month or so after his 16th birthday until he dropped below the 12points.


----------



## Dai the drive (Dec 17, 2013)

There was a story in the news the other day about a delivery driver in Aberystwyth still rolling around with 29 points. Mags said it'd cause him hardship if he lost his licence. WTF?


----------



## gycraig (Oct 5, 2008)

Josh Heslop said:


> there are ficed charges for bikes, and if you have a licence you can get points on it quite often if its proven someone wat 100% at fault on a bike. and good, so it should be, a bike is a road vehicle after all, prove you cant ride and be stopped.
> 
> now this is a funy one, if you over took the cyclist to turn left infront quickly or indicated your intentions while you were driving next to him you are at fault, or if you cross over a cycle lane to do so it would be the car. if it was in a flow of traffic then he is fully at fault, or if he had no light there would be no law applied but you could win damaged from him on the car. i have been over taken fast just to have the car slam on its brakes and turn left, and i ride at 25-25 mph on flat ground, so you can imagine i shat myself at that, but this guy sounds like a tti, even i would have laughed.
> 
> ...


yer i pulled to a stop and he rode off the path straight into the side of my car. feel bad but i was absolutely ****ing myself laughing


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Smitch said:


> Cyclists in London are a law unto themselves, I walk from Waterloo to St Pauls and back most days and see them jumping red lights and zebra crossings, riding on pavements, riding 3 abreast across the whole road, *undertaking lorries on the inside around corners*, no lights at night, the list goes on.
> 
> The fatality rate is high for cyclists in London but I'm astounded it's not higher if I'm honest and I've nearly come to blows with them several times as a pedestrian.
> 
> A lot of them are self righteous little pricks like that one that got a slap too, who does he think he is aggressively riding like that and confronting someone calling them a pr**k?


I seen this the other day in leeds, im a keen mountain biker but i hate road and cummutor cyclists they have a holier than thou attitude because they think there saving the planet.

So automaticly gives them a right to do what they want and if they get hurt its the motorists/lorry drivers fault for not looking out for them. even when there in peoples blind spots.

The whole think bike think biker campaign has just give them the attitude that they dont have to take responsobility i hate them with a passion


----------



## xrtwo (Apr 21, 2007)

Car driver was an idiot but the cyclist is an even bigger idiot as he is a vulnerable road user with no protection.

I ride a motorbike as well as a car and how the hell some car drivers get a licence is beyond my comprehension.

I was told by my bike instructor to treat every "cager"(car driver) as being out to kill you and that in my experience is the truth. I think this also applies to cyclists they need to make themselves seen and be aware of other vehicles. It annoys me when cyclists wear dark clothing and either no lights or barely visible ones and expect you to see them when its dark and raining.

If im riding the bike and some car drivers annoys me I have to stop myself doing anything about it as bike vs car is not something I fancy. Now on the other hand if im in the car then its a different kettle of fish depending on what mood im in, but I will get out and deal with the consequences.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

jason7474utd said:


> I seen this the other day in leeds, im a keen mountain biker but i hate road and cummutor cyclists they have a holier than thou attitude because they think there saving the planet.
> 
> So automaticly gives them a right to do what they want and if they get hurt its the motorists/lorry drivers fault for not looking out for them. even when there in peoples blind spots.
> 
> The whole think bike think biker campaign has just give them the attitude that they dont have to take responsobility i hate them with a passion


now that attitude is a part of the problem, a small % of bikes act that way to prove a point, i commute using a bike, 1 mile, or 15 miles, will alwasy be my bike since its faster and good fitness compared to a car on that distance. i dont ride a bike to bum the green party, i personally dont like this whole going green thing been pushed on us too much. i ride how i ride for my safety, some time in the middle of the lane blocking an over take yes, but what a car cant see is there is a bus flying the other way with my increased feild of vision form no cage around me. there is a big misunderstand aboutt he diff between a cyclist and a guy on a bike. a cyclist does everything for a reason, be it to be safe, or controlling a lane up to a red light to prevent a side swipe whic is bad for everyone involved. we CYCLISTS wont cause you any bother, and know when we are in the way and will alwasy pull to a reserved oarking strip to let traffic pass is we cant keep the speed limit at the time, or personally i give a thumbs up if some one noticable slows to not over take at a tight spot where they could be under 2 foot between bike and flying tonne of metal.

ive made one or two mistakes i wont lie, like missing an indicator and thinkign a car wasnt going to go off the 3rd exit, but i stop to say sorry it was my fault and the world keeps going. if some one does sumint stupid and raises their hand, fair enough, risky for me but you take it in. now if some one does sumint that si plain reckless and bloody scary and i end up next to them at the set fo lights, i will ask why they did that or question it to see why, get some good answers, some bad. some one even said that cars have full rights of way over bikes even at junctions and you should stop in the middle of the road, genius at work there, i actually laughed in their face a bit from shock before moving behind them to avoid them totally, coudlnt help that bit. but it seems fair to me, any car driver would shout at a cyclist for a honest mistake, so why i shouldnt be able to ask if they realised what they done in a nice way be it intentional or an accident seems beyond me.

but this think biker thing is quite needed for idiots and real cyclists. some one driving next to me just pulled over inot my lane, hit me, then blamed me saying her indicator was on as if it gve her right of way or sumint despite beeen next to me all the way up the road. that could happen to a clown on a bike, or in this case me who follows every law tot he line to keep myself safe. the think bike might just stop little things like that, cos all it takes it someone thinking like that to have your head under a wheel when you pushed off at speed.

sorry to sort of rant at you, but cycling and BB are my two passions in sport. it just gets to me when some one links cyclist, with idiots who managed to find a bike and think there a god into one group


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Your all deluded!!!! The Audi was in the wrong what's wrong with your eyes...he pulled up in a cyclist box because he was an impatient pr**k..the rest of the sequence is irrelevant because if he hadn't none of it would have occurred.


You could change that to any situation, you pushed in the queue so it's your fault you got your head kicked it etc etc. TFL are probably the ones who are wrong here, why have a box full of slow cyclists in front of the car lane? Why just not have a left hand cycle lane without a box or a separated cycle lane like you see occasionally in London?


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Just rewatched that from last night. He definitely deserved that, you can't go aggressively chasing another man down over 500m and insulting them like that at 7:30 am and expect nothing in return. All the guy did initially was drive off. Good on him.

Saying that I wonder if the Audi driver gave him the old two fingers as he was driving off first time, which we obviously couldnt see? It seemed like a hell of an aggressive chase down for someone just seemingly driving off?

He said something like* "****in *pr**k*, you nearly run over my fukin foot."*


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm getting a distinctly serving or ex-military vibe from that driver btw lol, just something about his demeanour and hybrid accent.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

digitalis said:


> Just rewatched that from last night. He definitely deserved that, you can't go aggressively chasing another man down over 500m and insulting them like that at 7:30 am and expect nothing in return. All the guy did initially was drive off. Good on him.
> 
> Saying that I wonder if the Audi driver gave him the old two fingers as he was driving off first time, which we obviously couldnt see? It seemed like a hell of an aggressive chase down for someone just seemingly driving off?


Even if the Audi driver did give him the finger - the cyclist would still be a cock for chasing after him like that - and I say that as a cyclist, too.

I have to say I'm a bit puzzled why he did - I can only think when the Audi set off, he was a bit close and almost clipped the cyclist or something.

Because if the cyclist reacted like that just because a driver gestured to him, and moved in to the box, then if you pull the tigers tail... No point being the aggressor, if you can't back it up. He (the cyclist) was either an utter dick who overreacted, or there's something we haven't picked up on.

Yes, the Audi driver was a bit of an arse for moving into the box in the first place - but if all he did was do that, then flick the Vs at the cyclist when the cyclist tried to tell him off, storming after him, and rapping on his window and shouting - well either there's something I'm not getting, or the cyclist has learnt a humbling lesson.


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Danjal said:


> What I really cannot stand to hear is this bull**** about how cyclists don't pay "road tax". If that is your only defence for condeming cyclists then you're leaving yourself looking like an uneducated, frothing at the mouth, imbecile. Do the smallest amount of research into the subject and you will see that road upkeep is mainly paid for by the *council tax* of those living in the area where the roads are located. "Road Tax" is non existent and covers funding for renewable energy and clean-up projects by the government; this is the reason why low emission vehicles are often exempt from*road excise duty*, often mistakenly called Road Tax.


Road tax is a "ticket to ride" in that drivers/riders pay extra for the privilege of using their motor vehicle on Britain's roads, which they can't get unless they also have the minimum insurance required by British law, something else cyclists aren't required to have. Where the actual funds for the upkeep of Britain's roads come from is irrelevant.



Danjal said:


> My thoughts are this, the guy driving the car was a ****. He was being impatient and a selfish asshole. He was caught up by a guy push bike wearing leather ****ing work shoes who can't take a punch. If he had waited less than 10 seconds he would have been able to pass and would have still been stuck at the lights.


But only till the next junction where the cyclists would have seen their god given right at to being in the space in front of the cars, the box infront of the cars just rubs some people up the wrong way for the right reasons,Slower moving traffic shouldn't be given priority over faster.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

welbeck said:


> You could change that to any situation, you pushed in the queue so it's your fault you got your head kicked it etc etc. TFL are probably the ones who are wrong here, why have a box full of slow cyclists in front of the car lane? Why just not have a left hand cycle lane without a box or a separated cycle lane like you see occasionally in London?


Well...I have no idea why


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Jaff0 said:


> Even if the Audi driver did give him the finger - the cyclist would still be a cock for chasing after him like that - and I say that as a cyclist, too.
> 
> I have to say I'm a bit puzzled why he did - I can only think when the Audi set off, he was a bit close and almost clipped the cyclist or something.
> 
> ...


Just went on the youtube vid. Apparently it was a passenger in the back (who I still assert has a distinctly military vibe). Watched it quite a few times, doesn't look at all to me like he ran over the guys foot not by angle or by virtue of the fact that with a big car like that I doubt the cyclist would have mounted such an quick chase. He'd have been hobbling over to the pavement.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

welbeck said:


> You could change that to any situation, you pushed in the queue so it's your fault you got your head kicked it etc etc. TFL are probably the ones who are wrong here, why have a box full of slow cyclists in front of the car lane? Why just not have a left hand cycle lane without a box or a separated cycle lane like you see occasionally in London?


you have answered your own qustion with in its self. "why have SLOW cyclists", because some people do assume that all bikes are slow when in relaity some will ride at 8 some will ride at 30-40 through a flat street and accelerate at some amazing rates. if you assume all cyclist are slow you are one of the people who is in the problem, so many issue arise from ppl seeing a bike, assuming its speed rather than reading it, and pulling out or over taking to find them selves next tot he bike for around 200m of the road and out of space to pass.

and with them been "slow" what would you prefer, them to be to the elft an slowely stop all left turning traffic because of a bike lane which means they dont have to give way in the slightest, or to have them in front on a fully shared road where they evenely spread after about 15 seconds and traffic goes as normal?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

digitalis said:


> Just went on the youtube vid. Apparently it was a passenger in the back (who I still assert has a distinctly military vibe). Watched it quite a few times, doesn't look at all to me like he ran over the guys foot not by angle or by virtue of the fact that with a big car like that I doubt the cyclist would have mounted such an intense reaction. He'd have been hobbling over to the pavement.


ah please stop calling him a cyclist, the guy is a moron on a bike giving us a bad name by been linked! car was an ****hole yes, and it was pointless as proven by the fact he was caught up again. but waving smugly at a driver who got no where is far better as it proves a non violent point


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

Josh Heslop said:


> you have answered your own qustion with in its self. "why have SLOW cyclists", because some people do assume that all bikes are slow when in relaity some will ride at 8 some will ride at 30-40 through a flat street and accelerate at some amazing rates. if you assume all cyclist are slow you are one of the people who is in the problem, so many issue arise from ppl seeing a bike, assuming its speed rather than reading it, and pulling out or over taking to find them selves next tot he bike for around 200m of the road and out of space to pass.
> 
> and with them been "slow" what would you prefer, them to be to the elft an slowely stop all left turning traffic because of a bike lane which means they dont have to give way in the slightest, or to have them in front on a fully shared road where they evenely spread after about 15 seconds and traffic goes as normal?


Isn't that the same as bikes riding on the pavement? bikes are faster than pedestrians after all.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

digitalis said:


> Just went on the youtube vid. Apparently it was a passenger in the back (who I still assert has a distinctly military vibe). Watched it quite a few times, doesn't look at all to me like he ran over the guys foot not by angle or by virtue of the fact that with a big car like that I doubt the cyclist would have mounted such an intense reaction. He'd have been hobbling over to the pavement.


Who knows how true the youtube comments are - but it's claimed both driver and passenger were arrested and charged.

Have to say, if it was a passenger who hit the cyclist, but it was the driver who the cyclist was remonstrating with - the passenger will be bang to rights.

Self-defence, or I doubt provocation will fly, if the cyclist was shouting at somebody else (the driver), and hitting somebody who's only shouting, well it sounds like the passenger may have shot himself in the foot.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

It was the passenger, he gets into the back seat. Driver has a grey jumper on.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

welbeck said:


> Isn't that the same as bikes riding on the pavement? bikes are faster than pedestrians after all.


not at all, a pavement is there for foot use only at slow speed, a road is designed as travel infrastructure where people dont have the intention of stopping ever 5 seconds to look in windows.

bikes shouldnt be on the pavement, and if they are in the case of a shared use path then you give full right of way to the person on foot as the bike will hurt them more than they will hurt you, if this means riding at 5mhp or walking pace so be it. i will nevr buzz my horn or ask some one to move on the path, but wait behind them even if it means spending 2 min riding there rather than 30 seconds if there si no safe way around with otu disrupting other users, but i plan in an extra 5-10 min per ride to make up for lost time like this, sumint alot fo rushed drivers could leanr from by my experience


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

To be honest anyone that rides a pushbike on the roads needs their heads examined anyway. Bad enough in a car. I went away for year, returned last April, been back on the road since beginning of December and the increase in traffic just in my small town is very noticeable.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

digitalis said:


> To be honest anyone that rides a pushbike on the roads needs their heads examined anyway. Bad enough in a car. I went away for year, returned last April, been back on the road since beginning of December and the increase in traffic just in my small town is very noticeable.


So dangerous for cyclists, everywhere I go in London there are sprayed white bikes chained against a rail representing some poor cvnt gone under the wheel.

Also the expense for motor users is probably fueling the increase of cyclists in congested cities, iirc 1 litre of regular unleaded being about 85p when I first started driving, now it's hovering around 130p. Match the increase to inflation and PPP of the pound, there's the premium for an independence. Some big oil firms must of greased a few palms in the unions for this to go unchallenged!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

welbeck said:


> Isn't that the same as bikes riding on the pavement? bikes are faster than pedestrians after all.


Personally - and speaking as a cyclist - I don't agree with cycling on the pavement. Different for those sort of shared paths.

However, what I will say is this. I used to cycle a lot. Everywhere - to work, to the gym, to friends / girlfriends. I only learnt to drive and got a car when I had to. And for me - despite the social climbing and aspirational aspect to it, it's not been progress. I was happier in life when I cycled everywhere.

Thing is, that was then, this is now. The roads are a much more hostile place for cyclists, now, than they've ever been in the past. 96 would be the last time I cycled for general transportation. In recent times, I've had more chance to use bikes for getting about on - and now and opt not to - not because I wouldn't like to, but because the roads are much more hostile environment.

Make no mistake, a lot more drivers are utter ****s when it comes to cohabiting on the road with cyclists. And all of it - and this is the true shame and tragedy of it all - is born out of ignorance and arrogance. All the rants from drivers about cyclists having no place on the road? It's all ****ing retarded bobbins from people spouting off on the subject when they haven't a ****ing clue.

But you see, that's the modern way - people almost celebrate being ignorant, and deliberately not being informed or caring about a subject, yet still spout this utter un-self-righteous ignorant bollocks, thinking they're entitled to. And retards like that, are exactly the demograph that's giving freedom of speech bad press.

Something truly has gone wrong in society that has made the roads such a hostile environment for anybody who chooses to use them, that doesn't conform to sitting in a metal box. That truly is a shame. Whether it is outweighed by the ignorance combined with the arrogance that has been fostered to make it so, I'm not entirely sure.

I had cause to have to check my P60 for the last tax year - ****ing new rules on child benefit, that I don't even receive myself... means I had to do self assessment, this year, despite being PAYE taxpayer - but for last tax year (2012-2013), straight PAYE income tax I paid 14k. That's not including NI. It's also not including any additional tax I've got to pay because of the new rules. I also pay road tax on my car. The fuel I put in it is taxed, as well as VAT slapped on top of it. When I pay to insure my car, I pay tax on that.

That's before any other taxes applied to anything else I buy. So don't - not for a ****ing New York minute - dare even think of breathing those ****tarded words so often spouted that as a cyclist I don't pay to use the roads.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> Personally - and speaking as a cyclist - I don't agree with cycling on the pavement. Different for those sort of shared paths.
> 
> However, what I will say is this. I used to cycle a lot. Everywhere - to work, to the gym, to friends / girlfriends. I only learnt to drive and got a car when I had to. And for me - despite the social climbing and aspirational aspect to it, it's not been progress. I was happier in life when I cycled everywhere.
> 
> ...


its good to see another REAL cyclist who see everything from both sides rather than thinking either cars or bikes are always right.

i agree, it is truely a shame that people have lost the ability to respect other ont he road and told that they are the most important thing in the world. i always bring up working in a school but you can see it in kids and parents att he roots, and its sad to watch. funn enough one kid at school seen my on my bike waiting at lights, "eh sir, why you waiting at the red, your only on a bike", its sort of appeared somehow and is been taught to kids that rules dont apply to bikes on the road, and it clearly spreads into driving years


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Only thing I find that's made a difference is to be lit up like a christmas tree.

2200 lumens up front and two 1w led's on the back.

Ok drivers don't like this and it's fair enough, but it forces them to give me a wide berth, otherwise they wind up getting blinded.

Even down in cornwall it's getting daft, people have such little patience for anyone else, which for a cyclist is very worrying.

Last year one was killed, by being dragged half a mile under a lorry.

And all the driver said was i didn't see him, despite wearing fluorescent gear.

It's only going to get worse, until the government clamps down, and starts inflicting serious penalties for hurting bikers or pedestrians.

The bike rider was a tit, but if the audi had some patience the whole thing would never have happened.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree with the above, Audi guy did shoot off pretty quick, he'd have no chance to stop if a lady with a pram was crossing up ahead.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

welbeck said:


> Road tax is a "ticket to ride" in that drivers/riders pay extra for the privilege of using their *motor vehicle* on Britain's roads, which they can't get unless they also have the minimum insurance required by British law, *something else cyclists aren't required to have*. Where the actual funds for the upkeep of Britain's roads come from is irrelevant.


Main point there being that bicycles aren't motored vehicles.



welbeck said:


> But only till the next junction where the cyclists would have seen their god given right at to being in the space in front of the cars, the box infront of the cars just rubs some people up the wrong way for the right reasons,*Slower moving traffic shouldn't be given priority over faster*.


They should where there is a danger to life. There is no way anyone can argue against that.

If people are "rubbed up" the wrong way for seeing a little green box then they need to look at the situation again and realise that the cause of most cyclist deaths are motorists not obeying the rules of the road through arrogance, stupidity or just plain neglect.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

For those still arguing against the green boxes in urban areas. This is one of the reasons why they exist.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

Cyclist should have fought back, I wouldn't have taken that ****.

The guys head would have been smashed through his nice pretty Audi window


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Danjal said:


> Main point there being that bicycles aren't motored vehicles.
> 
> They should where there is a danger to life. There is no way anyone can argue against that.
> 
> If people are "rubbed up" the wrong way for seeing a little green box then they need to look at the situation again and realise that the cause of most cyclist deaths are motorists not obeying the rules of the road through arrogance, stupidity or just plain neglect.


What are your thoughts on insurance for cyclists that use the road


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

Cyclist was a **** to go chasing him like that, hurled abuse and got a smack....................................then ran off like a little biatch lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

As a cyclist id say the audi man was in the right

Dont understand the box infront of the cars bikes stay at the side and cars go around...so bikes stopping infront is just stupid either means all the cars have to wait until the cyclists sort out their position and get 1 wide again leaving the cars slowed and backed up for ages

Or it means the cuclists are going to stay infront which is also retarded.

Plus why wait at the lights on a bike! Hop past and ride off


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

mrwright said:


> As a cyclist id say the audi man was in the right
> 
> Dont understand the box infront of the cars bikes stay at the side and cars go around...so bikes stopping infront is just stupid either means all the cars have to wait until the cyclists sort out their position and get 1 wide again leaving the cars slowed and backed up for ages
> 
> ...


Sorry but with that reply your not a cyclist, just a bloke on a bike


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

First thing I do after filtering down a Que of traffic is pull in front of a car, that way you are sure they've seen you, the lights change, you pull over and the car goes by. Many things cyclists do is for safety, but sadly many drivers aren't educated on the subject and think we're just doing it to be a pain.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> Sorry but with that reply your not a cyclist, just a bloke on a bike


Probably a better description

Plus i only ride in small towns/country lanes not super busy psycho places like londonn!

But still dont see the need for the bike to be right infront of the car

Along side or infront to the side is fine and your perfectly visable


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

mrwright said:


> Probably a better description
> 
> Plus i only ride in small towns/country lanes not super busy psycho places like londonn!
> 
> ...


Its a tricky one. You could say the same about a hgv, big slow and takes up room, slower than alot if bikes too.

Been in front helps cos ppl know we are there, if I matched a cars pull off speed just behind him the car waiting to turn across would have a very small chance of seeing me early forcing a pull off and sudden stop, easily avoided using those boxes. If ppl were 100 % considering of each other they wouldn't be needed, but 10 seconds is to much for some mighty ppl ad proven in the vid


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

paullen said:


> First thing I do after filtering down a Que of traffic is pull in front of a car, that way you are sure they've seen you, the lights change, you pull over and the car goes by. Many things cyclists do is for safety, but sadly many drivers aren't educated on the subject and think we're just doing it to be a pain.


The problem is cyclists don't have to do any sort of formal training or pass any test to be on the roads, which is ridiculous as they are the most vulnerable of all road users. Just get a bike and off they go on the busiest roads in the country!

I just try to stay as far away from the blasted things as possible as it's clear the vast majority have no idea what they are doing and just a danger to themselves and everyone else on the road.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

josephbloggs said:


> The problem is cyclists don't have to do any sort of formal training or pass any test to be on the roads, which is ridiculous as they are the most vulnerable of all road users. Just get a bike and off they go on the busiest roads in the country!
> 
> I just try to stay as far away from the blasted things as possible as it's clear the vast majority have no idea what they are doing and just a danger to themselves and everyone else on the road.


what i said to everyone, dont judge ppl on bikes to be cyclist, they arent, they just think its a free pass to do what they want faster, same with bad drivers, they alspo think its a free pass to do what they want faster

to be fair you dont need training to walk on the street and the amount of ppl that get seriously hurt walking into, off, or down things is also quite shocking. common sense is now rare sense. like oh a car, better walk into the road it will slam its brakes on.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

I used to be a cyclist and I also drive. If I had hurled abuse at a driver like that cyclist did then it would be naive of me at best to not expect a slap. Likewise if I'm in my car and some mental cyclist kicks off on me it would take a lot of willpower not to get out and slap him into next week.


----------



## Danjal (Aug 4, 2009)

jake87 said:


> What are your thoughts on insurance for cyclists that use the road


I think it's a good idea, I have it myself, and I think that cyclists who are wreck-less and are at fault for damage to vehicles, property, and individuals should be financially liable for their actions. Enforcing it is a whole other debate.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

I still think the car clipped or slightly hit the cyclist - it's the only thing that explains him racing after it and being so irate.

The comments on the youtube video from the person who posted it (and had the helmet cam) make comment that he thought the Audi ran over the cyclist's foot:-



\ said:


> Driver of white Audi (reg no deliberately censored, here) possibly runs over cyclist's foot at traffic lights, then passenger punches cyclist when confronted.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

funny this thread is running now. i was just nearly knocked off. traveling 30 downa 30 road, took the middle of the lane to enter the roundabout at the correct lane, travel around it at 22-23 mph, same speed a car would travel. **** hole behind me who has been there for about 1km, not stuck remember i am doing the speed limit, undertakes on the outside lane, flies by and cuts in leaving 2 inces and i just stop in the wet weather to avoid been flattened. catch up and he tells me i should be on the road. stay about 5 m behind him for the enxt 1.5mile and he gets no where ahead until we go diff directions.

can any driver ehre explain his need to must get in front when he was only going to speed past and then do the speed limit or less all the way infact holding me up making me do 25 while hurling abuse at me?


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Where I live I find traffic very considerate when on my bike but I also use cycle lanes were I can for saftey, I do see plenty of lycra clad road warriors riding like total ****s though and they refuse to use the cycle lanes because cycle paths are not as smooth as tarmac and might damage their precious bike. A long road near me has a redway all the way up the side for miles, all kinds of people use it for bikes but lycra warriors refuse and block traffic on the road instead. Its the same with cycle clubs, they cycle on country lanes with no safe overtaking stretches in large goups blocking up cars behind them every sunday and think its ok. If you make a lycra warrior slow down its a big deal but if they slow a car down they expect the car driver to be patient. I think the arbitary grouping creating a 'cyclist' who is apparantly different to a 'Motorist' hardens attitude on both sides. What I do find though is that the standard of riding in London is a joke drive through London and watch how dangerous some cyclists are they undertake lorries, hop up kerbs and run red lights. The idea of reg plates for cycles seems stupid right up until you drive out of central london at rush hour and see how dangerous some of thise idiots are.

Outside London its the 'serious' cyclists who are a problem, inside London its pretty much all of them. If you take no concern for your own safety by deliberately winding up people in a 2 tonne metal weapon, or you refuse to use a cycle lane becuase you want to race your mate then I don't really care if you get knocked out or injured.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

Josh Heslop said:


> funny this thread is running now. i was just nearly knocked off. traveling 30 downa 30 road, took the middle of the lane to enter the roundabout at the correct lane, travel around it at 22-23 mph, same speed a car would travel. **** hole behind me who has been there for about 1km, not stuck remember i am doing the speed limit, undertakes on the outside lane, flies by and cuts in leaving 2 inces and i just stop in the wet weather to avoid been flattened. catch up and he tells me i should be on the road. stay about 5 m behind him for the enxt 1.5mile and he gets no where ahead until we go diff directions.
> 
> can any driver ehre explain his need to must get in front when he was only going to speed past and then do the speed limit or less all the way infact holding me up making me do 25 while hurling abuse at me?


Nobody likes to be behind cyclists mate, it's like any slow moving traffic - slow acceleration, slower cornering than a car and you have to watch out and be alert a lot more because it seems a lot do what they want.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Cyclist should mind his own business. Doesn't look like he runs over his foot?

I couldn't live in London, far too many people for my liking! Never knew there were so many cyclists, death toll is only gonna rise unfortunately and incidents like this will be even more common.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Love2DL said:


> Nobody likes to be behind cyclists mate, it's like any slow moving traffic - slow acceleration, slower cornering than a car and you have to watch out and be alert a lot more because it seems a lot do what they want.


Everything I did was faster, apart from the roundabout undertake


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Josh Heslop said:


> funny this thread is running now. i was just nearly knocked off. traveling 30 downa 30 road, took the middle of the lane to enter the roundabout at the correct lane, travel around it at 22-23 mph, same speed a car would travel. **** hole behind me who has been there for about 1km, not stuck remember i am doing the speed limit, undertakes on the outside lane, flies by and cuts in leaving 2 inces and i just stop in the wet weather to avoid been flattened. catch up and he tells me i should be on the road. stay about 5 m behind him for the enxt 1.5mile and he gets no where ahead until we go diff directions.
> 
> can any driver ehre explain his need to must get in front when he was only going to speed past and then do the speed limit or less all the way infact holding me up making me do 25 while hurling abuse at me?


I got this alot when commuting last year. I even had a car crash right beside me on heaton rd as a guy was pacing me down the rd at 30 and he watched me not the rd infront, i filtered down the left in the cycle lane and he smashed straight into the back of the queing traffic! I stopped to give details as a witness and the guy even said he was trying to get past me and didnt see the cars ahead stopped. I said why were you trying to get past i was doing 30?

But to be fair before i ever got a bike i was probably the same. Being on a bike you realise how vulnerable you are and it changed me as a driver, much more patient when in the car now and i put it down to my experiances of commuting by bike.

Anyone here part of British Cycling? I am as i need cover to race in TT'S etc but i know a load of commuters who have bronze cover incase they damage a vehicle or pedestrian.


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

He deserved it the bastard...

Cyclists and bus drivers cant stand them both.

Really wanted to k1ck the fcuk out of a bus driver the other day.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

tuktuk said:


> I got this alot when commuting last year. I even had a car crash right beside me on heaton rd as a guy was pacing me down the rd at 30 and he watched me not the rd infront, i filtered down the left in the cycle lane and he smashed straight into the back of the queing traffic! I stopped to give details as a witness and the guy even said he was trying to get past me and didnt see the cars ahead stopped. I said why were you trying to get past i was doing 30?
> 
> But to be fair before i ever got a bike i was probably the same. Being on a bike you realise how vulnerable you are and it changed me as a driver, much more patient when in the car now and i put it down to my experiances of commuting by bike.
> 
> Anyone here part of British Cycling? I am as i need cover to race in TT'S etc but i know a load of commuters who have bronze cover incase they damage a vehicle or pedestrian.


its easy to understand when you actually ride i agree, a bikes speed isnt included in the thought process, cars dont over take a car doing 25, but a bike doing 30 is fine cos its in the way. my favorite line is, "i dint hit you did i" when some one take over leaving about 2" of space agasint oncoming traffic, you had this one thrown on you yet?

funnyy ou say that about the guy crashing. some guy did that to me but pushed me to the side to avoid the oncomign car he didnt see, then another car over taking a bike not 200m the othr way nearly hit him from not looking what was coming, instant karma and me and the other cyclist for the split second we seen each other shared that look you only fel when karma backs you up XD


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> NO BUTS!!! Lol
> 
> The cyclists were actually to left of the box UNTIL the guy pulled right I to the box that's when the other cyclist had a go and rightly so...if u were in the gym and someone encroached on ur machine in ur space u would ALL do the same...well u would hate the boxes because ur a dudeofdoom lol. Lighten up buddy :lol:
> 
> Ps ur still deluded :ban:


I'm a sorta mellowed chilled out guy anyway ......I'd be in the 'zone' anyway if i was being encroached wouldn't notice it....

Theres a case in Bath where a 40 year old male cyclists being done because he basically was very aggressive to drivers who dared to encroach the box..

Verbally threatened a lady with young childern in the car..gobbed and swore at her.....nice bloke...

Dudeofdooms just my nickname and doesn't represent my outlook on life and strangely snuff was the only decent domain name I could get a zillion years ago.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Josh Heslop said:


> its easy to understand when you actually ride i agree, a bikes speed isnt included in the thought process, cars dont over take a car doing 25, but a bike doing 30 is fine cos its in the way. my favorite line is, "i dint hit you did i" when some one take over leaving about 2" of space agasint oncoming traffic, you had this one thrown on you yet?
> 
> funnyy ou say that about the guy crashing. some guy did that to me but pushed me to the side to avoid the oncomign car he didnt see, then another car over taking a bike not 200m the othr way nearly hit him from not looking what was coming, instant karma and me and the other cyclist for the split second we seen each other shared that look you only fel when karma backs you up XD


Lol nah not had that. If i got anything it was hand gestures and swearing, never anything that resembled a constructed sentance.

Mate of mine once had a bag of chips launched at him from a young lad in a car, the chips landed in his lap so he hung onto them. Caught up to him at the lights amd launched them at the drivers face pmsl. Said there was red sauce all over.


----------



## Mike90 (Nov 21, 2013)

Machette said:


> He deserved it the bastard...
> 
> Cyclists and bus drivers cant stand them both.
> 
> Really wanted to k1ck the fcuk out of a bus driver the other day.


Lol, you should see the bus drivers in London mate, shocking. My neighbour who drives a black sl55amg worth 100 grand got his door completely crushed as he was inside the car parked up on the High Street by a little 20 year old Indian lad. He was tearing down the road about 60 mile an hour probably with his gangster rap blaring out in his ears. Complete [email protected]


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

Mike90 said:


> Lol, you should see the bus drivers in London mate, shocking. My neighbour who drives a black sl55amg worth 100 grand got his door completely crushed as he was inside the car parked up on the High Street by a little 20 year old Indian lad. He was tearing down the road about 60 mile an hour probably with his gangster rap blaring out in his ears. Complete [email protected]


Wow your neighbour must have been pi55ed off lol...


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Justice! I can't stand cyclists.

There's loads of channels on youtube created by cyclists with head cams showing off "bad driving", do they honestly have nothing better to do? Insane.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

nowhereboy said:


> Justice! I can't stand cyclists.
> 
> There's loads of channels on youtube created by cyclists with head cams showing off "bad driving", do they honestly have nothing better to do? Insane.


to be fair, we have a forum about bodybuilding to discuss some totally pointless **** as well, i mean some of the stuff here is mind numbing. im in bb and cycling so i can see the point in both. but i reckon a video on youtube to let them se it them selves is far ebtter than going tot he police and possibly costing the person, mian outcome is awareness after all, not justice


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't believe this thread is still going!


----------



## paullen (Sep 27, 2010)

Let's not get started on bus drivers!

I had a car written off outside my house by a bus... I'd just got out and he was turning Right, the back end swung out and wrecked all the panels down one side. He had no idea and kept driving! I was running down the road after him with a chunk of bumper.


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

paullen said:


> Let's not get started on bus drivers!
> 
> I had a car written off outside my house by a bus... I'd just got out and he was turning Right, the back end swung out and wrecked all the panels down one side. He had no idea and kept driving! I was running down the road after him with a chunk of bumper.


Should have raced after him on a bike - then he could have done the complete number - wrecked your car and driven over you. If a job's worth doing...


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Iike the cyclist comments ' I was doing 30'. Go and do 70 on the motorway in the fast lane and see what response you get. If you were overtaken on the motorway then you were holding him up. Typical cyclist thinks it's his right to.enforce the speed limit.


----------



## sined (May 21, 2011)

35 secs in.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

skinnnyfat said:


> Iike the cyclist comments ' I was doing 30'. Go and do 70 on the motorway in the fast lane and see what response you get. If you were overtaken on the motorway then you were holding him up. Typical cyclist thinks it's his right to.enforce the speed limit.


If it was a road known for speeding id back down fully, but it's a residential type area with more blind areas and ppl crossing randomly than anything. And there is no fast lane, normally just a bus doing 25 that does the 'holding up'.

And it's not my right, its a responsible that falls on all user to follow, I stick to 30 by choice in some roads cos its the law, change above in a clearer road or below in a built housing area.

Moter ways are not my concern, they are fast and straight with little to make you stop so controlled speed I don't think anyone cares about. But uncontrolled for the sake of 2 second I cant understand


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

sined said:


> 35 secs in.


****s on bikes but as ppl complain about bikes doing, taking the law un his own hands there


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

sined said:


> 35 secs in.


That is ****ed up but using a pushbike to stop a car you are taking a risk. It's the same as those bikers in Australia who attacked a rangerover driver then got.surprised when he ran them over. Law is one thing, power another.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

ha well happy about that, would of done the same.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I fvcking hate london cyclists:

1. They love to be sanctimonious fvcks

2. They obey the rules when it suits them, red lights, pavements

3. Cvnts like to ride two abreast to make it even harder/more dangerous to overtake

4. They all spend thousands on high end racing spec bikes, lycra and all the trappings of a [email protected] - then proceed to poodle about at 5mph everywhere... I'm sure the team of engineers had out of shape middle aged c0cks in mind when they designed that 6 grand bike GRRR

Fvck London cyclists I hope they all get run over.


----------



## rolando (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah I hate them all too, who do they think they are using OUR roads! Just on my way into work today I was held up for a few seconds by an old dear on her ancient push bike, should of just ran her over the selfish b1tch!

Mind you it those cars drivers I hate too, especially the ones in the flash motors who think they own the road, or those in old bangers not fit to be on the road, or van drivers who pull out without looking, or women who can't park, or Sunday drivers or school run drivers, or young drivers or old drivers, every single one of them are a waste of space and don't deserve to hold a licence.

Don't get me started on bus drivers, or their bus [email protected] passengers. And whilst we are on the subject other train passengers, or those using the underground, and don't you just hate those muppets walking slowly on the pavement all the time, or those racing around cutting you up and all those fvcks crowding the airports when I want to fly.

Basically I hate all cyclists, car drivers, van drivers, lorry drivers, bus drivers and anyone who has ever used public transport or flown or walked outside their house. They should all get out my way and die.


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

rolando said:


> Yeah I hate them all too, who do they think they are using OUR roads! Just on my way into work today I was held up for a few seconds by an old dear on her ancient push bike, should of just ran her over the selfish b1tch!
> 
> Mind you it those cars drivers I hate too, especially the ones in the flash motors who think they own the road, or those in old bangers not fit to be on the road, or van drivers who pull out without looking, or women who can't park, or Sunday drivers or school run drivers, or young drivers or old drivers, every single one of them are a waste of space and don't deserve to hold a licence.
> 
> ...


Don't forget to spread the love to Horse Riders


----------



## Jamestuala (Apr 16, 2014)

What a ducking idiot he should have drove over his bike aswell stupid moron cyclists think they own the roads. Nothing more satisfying than seeing a weasel like that get a well deserved slap you can guarantee he rang the police like a little bitfc


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

rolando said:


> Yeah I hate them all too, who do they think they are using OUR roads! Just on my way into work today I was held up for a few seconds by an old dear on her ancient push bike, should of just ran her over the selfish b1tch!
> 
> Mind you it those cars drivers I hate too, especially the ones in the flash motors who think they own the road, or those in old bangers not fit to be on the road, or van drivers who pull out without looking, or women who can't park, or Sunday drivers or school run drivers, or young drivers or old drivers, every single one of them are a waste of space and don't deserve to hold a licence.
> 
> ...


Grow up.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

There's always some Lycra clad gob****e giving it the big I am. One gave me loads the other week over my driving, it would of helped if he could ride a bike in the first place! Needless to say he was off down the street by the time I'd got out the car to paste him :lol:


----------



## rolando (Jan 11, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> Grow up.


Sorry to have upset you Dazzza, it was intended as a joke. Everyone hates everyone else on the road, that was the point. I don't seriously have the urge to run over old women...


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Lol good on him, hate cyclists who think they own the road


----------

